# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من هو الفقيه حقا؟؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قَالَ عَلِىٌّ رضي الله عنه : الْفَقِيهُ حَقُّ الْفَقِيهِ الَّذِى لاَ يُقَنِّطُ النَّاسَ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ ، وَلاَ يُؤَمِّنُهُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ ، وَلاَ يُرَخِّصُ لَهُمْ فِى مَعَاصِى اللَّهِ ، إِنَّهُ لاَ خَيْرَ فِى عِبَادَةٍ لاَ عِلْمَ فِيهَا ، وَلاَ خَيْرَ فِى عِلْمٍ لاَ فَهْمَ فِيهِ ، وَلاَ خَيْرَ فِى قِرَاءَةٍ لاَ تَدَبُّرَ فِيهَا.
  قَالَ مُجَاهِدٍ : إِنَّمَا الْفَقِيهُ مَنْ يَخَافُ اللَّهَ.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## طالبة فقه

قَالَ مُجَاهِدٍ : إِنَّمَا الْفَقِيهُ مَنْ يَخَافُ اللَّهَ.

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

على من كان يطلق السلف اسم الفقيه؟

بل لم يكن السلف يطلقون اسم الفقه الاعلى العلم الذي يصحبه العمل كما سئل سعد بن إبراهيم عن افقه اهل المدينة قال اتقاهم وسال فرقد السنجي الحسن البصري عن شيء فاجابه فقال إن الفقهاء يخالفونك فقال الحسن ثكلتك امك فريقد وهل رأيت بعينيك فقيها إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا الراغب في الاخرة البصير بدينه المداوم على عبادة ربه الذي لا يهمز من فوقه ولا يسخر بمن دونه ولا يبتغى على علم علمه الله تعالى اجرا وقال بعض السلف ان الفقيه من لم يقنط الناس من رحمة الله ولم يؤمنهم مكر الله ولم يدع القرآن رغبة عنه إلى ماسواه وقال ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه كفى بخشية الله علما وبالاغترار بالله جهلا.....
مفتاح دار السعادة/صفحة 1/319/ علي حسن

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكما الله خيرا

----------

